# Teds Woodworking Package ???



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi all,
Teds Woodworking Package
I've seen this offered on the net, read the sales bla that goes with it, says has 16000 complete, detailed plans.A YouTube reviewer told me had window plans, but I felt he might have a vested interest in giving the package a positve review. 

You can search the available plans, think said 124 available for windows. I also did a search for, wait for it ...... breast implant plans, search results, said had loads of them, don't know if were hardwood of softwood versions  I also did a seach for WW2 tank plans, said had loads of plans for that too. Enter any topic and results will say has loads of plans for it.
I don't know guys, Teds Woodworking Package might be complete rubbish and a scam.

I'm interested in making my own house windows, to replace my 1930s rotting ones. I fished an old frame and sash out of of a builders skip, that gave me some insight into how cill and board were fitted, been learning a bit about stick and cope router cutters, and looking at pictures on Ebay, trying to figure out more about construction. I'm trying to find an objective opinion does anyone have the package, if so what do they think of it? Are there any house window plans around? I have a couple of books that give me a bit more insight.Given time I could probably figure it all out but seeing plans might help me along.
Cheers.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Hi all,
> Teds Woodworking Package
> I've seen this offered on the net, read the sales bla that goes with it, says has 16000 complete, detailed plans.A YouTube reviewer told me had window plans, but I felt he might have a vested interest in giving the package a positve review.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter - Ted's plans are becoming infamous on most forums dealing with woodworking. Mostly because of poorly concealed spamming but also because most, if not all, are merely assembled from free plans available on the internet or copied from magazines. Many difficult to read and/or incomplete. Haven't seen much of him on this site, I suspect our moderators and the 10 post link rule have managed to keep him pretty well filtered out. 
I'm suspect of any of those places that offer some astronomical number of plans anyway. There is no way I would be able to review all of them much less build, or want to build, even a fraction of them. In most cases, I draw up my own plans using DeltaCad or Sketchup. If I have something I really need a plan for, I prefer to purchase one specific to that project from a know entity. I have made one exception and that was to acquire the DVD from Wood magazine that features something like 25 years of magazine issues which includes a LOT of plans. At $150 US it wasn't exactly cheap but the magazine also includes a lot of shop jigs and tips which, to me, made it worthwhile. 
To directly answer your question though, In my opinion there are a lot better places for your money than in Ted's plans. I really doubt that any of his plans would include any real plans about making doors or windows anyway. If there is anything in there, it would more likely be a lift from some mfg artwork featuring a cross section or something like that.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Peter - Ted's plans are becoming infamous on most forums dealing with woodworking. Mostly because of poorly concealed spamming but also because most, if not all, are merely assembled from free plans available on the internet or copied from magazines. Many difficult to read and/or incomplete. Haven't seen much of him on this site, I suspect our moderators and the 10 post link rule have managed to keep him pretty well filtered out.
> I'm suspect of any of those places that offer some astronomical number of plans anyway. There is no way I would be able to review all of them much less build, or want to build, even a fraction of them. In most cases, I draw up my own plans using DeltaCad or Sketchup. If I have something I really need a plan for, I prefer to purchase one specific to that project from a know entity. I have made one exception and that was to acquire the DVD from Wood magazine that features something like 25 years of magazine issues which includes a LOT of plans. At $150 US it wasn't exactly cheap but the magazine also includes a lot of shop jigs and tips which, to me, made it worthwhile.
> To directly answer your question though, In my opinion there are a lot better places for your money than in Ted's plans. I really doubt that any of his plans would include any real plans about making doors or windows anyway. If there is anything in there, it would more likely be a lift from some mfg artwork featuring a cross section or something like that.


Cheers for that John,
I'll save my money, thought that would be how it would go. The fake search results put me off. Not a good way to go, deception from the start! How I found about Ted, it was on the Router Forum site. The son of the founder, had Teds link amongst his signature stuff. Don't know who now, someone who does, perhaps should tell him.
Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Greetings Peter,

I wasn't aware of how that site functioned and I appreciate you and John providing me with some insight. I'll make the necessary changes to ensure that link is no longer on the community.

Thanks!


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mark said:


> Greetings Peter,
> 
> I wasn't aware of how that site functioned and I appreciate you and John providing me with some insight. I'll make the necessary changes to ensure that link is no longer on the community.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Great, glad to be a member of the forum and hope to learn a lot.
Peter.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

For a laugh, watch this video....

Pirated woodworking: what you need to know to fight woodworking scams. - YouTube


----------



## lastberserker (Sep 24, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> For a laugh, watch this video....
> 
> Pirated woodworking: what you need to know to fight woodworking scams. - YouTube


Great production value! The guy has a great future in the advertisement business!


Um... by the way, where do I order those 45,000 woodworking plans he is selling?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Alex,

Did you watch the video right through?? ROTFL


----------



## Gendi (Aug 13, 2012)

Gaia said:


> Hi all,
> Teds Woodworking Package
> I've seen this offered on the net, read the sales bla that goes with it, says has 16000 complete, detailed plans.A YouTube reviewer told me had window plans, but I felt he might have a vested interest in giving the package a positve review.
> 
> ...


Sorry for bumping an older thread, but I wondered if these plans are good for a complete newbie?


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gendi said:


> Sorry for bumping an older thread, but I wondered if these plans are good for a complete newbie?


Ted's Woodworking - don't pay for the plans!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ted's plans are just a scam. If you need a plan for a project go to a reputable site like Woodworking Plans for Immediate Download from PlansNOW.com which provides individual plans from Shopnotes and Woodsmith magazines.


----------



## inoshent (Jan 8, 2015)

*My opinion about teds woodworking*

I'll strongly recommend you to read reviews about Teds Wood working before buying. I personally Don't recommend these plans :no:


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

I just posted a new thread about good old Ted. I mentioned this thread. I think Ted now has a Facebook group called "We Create Stuff." It is brand new and the only post so far is advertising Ted's Woodworking Plans. I'll keep an eye on it and give more info as they post stuff.


----------



## Twistedcowboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Ted, now on Amazon.


----------



## Rocketbob (Mar 19, 2012)

I purchased Ted's Woodworking plans, 16,000 of them in 2014. Junk, stinking useless crap. I hated myself for falling for this well crafted bull. Clic Bank refunded my purchase price, no hassle from them. i see these same "plans" are advertized with different names, same junk only identical. Save your money and time and your dignity.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Always keep in mind if it is to good to be true it probably is.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

There are insufficient words to describe how much I loathe, hate, despise, abhor, and destest Ted and his SCAM woodworking plans offer.
The (insert favorite dirty word here) redirects HUNDREDS of web clicks away from the original site, and to his "BUY MY STOLEN PLANS!!" page, which you always have to confirm you cannot stand and want to leave...

I have OFTEN found, if you go back to the where you clicked on a link, you can find the REAL URL address of the site, and if you type that in, be directed to the REAL free plans that (insert dirty word) Ted has corrupted and redirected you from.

This (Insert STRING of bad words) should be taken out and shot publicly for stealing traffic in such a manner. How he gets away with it is beyond me, because it IS illegal.
If I were younger with more vengeful fire in my belly, I'd track down how to get him banned from the Internet and jailed for his illegal re-directs. But I'm of the "Meh, not worth my time and energy," age, and instead chase down the plans I was originally hunting.

But I still trip across Ted and his crap almost 40% of the time...
The last time I saw such blatant redirects was years ago, when anti-virus checkers would inundate your screen...

A curse, a pox, and every manner of bad luck and Karma on Ted, his backers, and his ISP...

Thank you, rant over.
~M


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Moz said:


> There are insufficient words to describe how much *I loathe, hate, despise, abhor, and destest Ted* and his SCAM woodworking plans offer.
> The (insert favorite dirty word here) redirects HUNDREDS of web clicks away from the original site, and to his "BUY MY STOLEN PLANS!!" page, which you always have to confirm you cannot stand and want to leave...
> 
> I have OFTEN found, if you go back to the where you clicked on a link, you can find the REAL URL address of the site, and if you type that in, be directed to the REAL free plans that (insert dirty word) Ted has corrupted and redirected you from.
> ...


Moz
I'm just glad you're not upset >


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Moz
> I'm just glad you're not upset >


me too...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Moz said:


> There are insufficient words to describe how much I loathe, hate, despise, abhor, and destest Ted and his SCAM woodworking plans offer.
> The (insert favorite dirty word here) redirects HUNDREDS of web clicks away from the original site, and to his "BUY MY STOLEN PLANS!!" page, which you always have to confirm you cannot stand and want to leave...
> 
> I have OFTEN found, if you go back to the where you clicked on a link, you can find the REAL URL address of the site, and if you type that in, be directed to the REAL free plans that (insert dirty word) Ted has corrupted and redirected you from.
> ...


 @Moz
I am not an expert, but if you want to build something that is simple, or pretty simple, gimme a shout and I will try to draw your project in Sketchup. Disclaimer: There are no guarantees. A free plan is what it is - free. :surprise:

You may have to adjust your project as you build it, but I would be glad to give it a shot. Look through my projects and you should find some drawings I have done for my projects. And some were done on a sketch pad using a pencil with a very short eraser! :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would hate to see you really irked Moz!


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I would hate to see you really irked Moz!


Took my husband a few years to come to that conclusion...LOL!!!

@MT - You are another of the RF gems here. Thank you.
I may ask your help in the future to craft a small shelf for my bathroom - It is on my list of "things I want to build," once I learn how to cut wood and rout edges. I downloaded sketch up, and don't have the time to learn to use it ATM. Power tool edjumucation is my passion for learning at the moment, and there are only so many hours to indulge your passions. So it is nice to know people familiar with the things you aren't. 

~M


----------

